# Using Parallax Virtual Sound Stage with "wet" libs like Cinewinds?



## Farkle (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, all!

I'm redoing my template, and I am playing around with VSS. First, VSS + LASS = awesome! The VSS puts the strings right into a gorgeous sound stage, it's definitely magic. Add a little plate verb to the Strings tail, and you've got something special! 

My question is, does it make sense to put the VSS on "Baked In" libs like Cinebrass and Cinewinds? The fundamental difference I'm hearing is that VSS really gives a depth of space, but if I use it on these libs, would it create too much "washy roominess'?

I also could just use the dry John Williams Patch, and then it's more of a traditional dry library.

Has anyone tried using VSS with Spitfire or Cinewinds/Cinebrass? Any suggestions on how best to use it?

Thanks, all!

Mike


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 21, 2013)

Cine libs ave close mic'ing options and I've had good luck using the close mic's and pumping the sound into a project wide impulse response


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Jun 6, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread - Mike, did you have any joy either way? I'm replanning my template at the moment, and I don't know whether to leave the "ambient" libraries as they are (just adjusting mic position levels to my taste) and then match that with the dry libs using impulses, or keep EVERYTHING as dry as possible and do all the placement myself.

I'm tempted to do the former, because some of the ambient libs are so beautiful, it would be a shame not to use the baked-in ambience...

M


----------



## Farkle (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello!

Funny you asked that, because I'm in the middle of following your other thread, where you're talking about composing in Sibelius using GPO, then putting it into your DAW.

I'm actually focusing on the same thing right now, I'm going through Sibelius 7, using the LASS and Cinebrass Sound Sets to build an orch template, and then figuring out how to put in Cinewinds and Spitfire Percussion in Sibelius. Like you, I want to get my composing done in notation software, then move to DAW to play/mix it in.

Because of that, I have NOT yet played with VSS in my DAW system. However, I'm going to try two different ways:

1. Use the recommendations given in the VSS manual, along with the presets, to put the Cinebrass/Cinewinds in the space.

2. Change the Cinebrass and Cinewinds mics to just spot (with a bit of room), and make them feel like the LASS-y dryness. Then, use VSS more "brazenly" to put it in the room, rather than blend it with the Sony Sound Stage.

Don't know which one will work better, I'm planning on attacking that in July. I'll keep you posted!

Mike


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Ha! I think I've just about come to a resolution/decision on the notate/sequence question. I've just posted in that thread.

As for the placement question, aside from a couple, most of the libraries I have are multi-mic position libraries. I'm loathe to lose the benefit of the "room" when using those libraries, because they almost always sound lovely when mixed with some of the ambience mics (Project SAM brass classic for example).

I think I'm going to try and "match" my dry libraries to the more ambient libraries using panning, delay, EQ, and convolution reverb (for early reflections), and then put an algorithmic "tail" over the final mix (of ALL libraries) to glue it all together.

This approach to dry libraries is based on the book "The Composer's Approach", which although a little mathematical for my taste (I prefer to rely on my ears more than equations, although the maths is useful for initial working out), was a very good read. I'm just sorry I left the book on a train from London to Scotland back in December 2009!! I may need to get it again...

M


----------



## Farkle (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, I have that book as well, it's very thorough, although definitely "acoustical math" heavy! 

I have a hunch that the VSS plugin is based upon similar math to the Composer's Approach, Volume 1. When I look at the settings on the plugin, they cover almost identically the same variables that the book covers.

So, we'll give this a try and see how it goes! 

Mike


----------

